# Want to buy some Plastisol Stock Transfers



## OnOnNo (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi,
I am new in this forum. thats why i dont know much information about about Plastisol Transfers.

I am from Bangladesh. Is there any company who ship Plastisol Transfers to our country ?


----------



## OnOnNo (Sep 21, 2012)

I just checked Heat Transfers - Air Waves, Inc.
I am little confused about their Stock Heat Transfers ink.

In product description They write INK TYPE: Opaque
Actually i dont know about Opaque ink type.

Is it not like Heat Transfers ?



proworlded said:


> Shipping costs are based on the method you choose and are shown at checkout


I really like your Heat Transfers.

But your shipping cost is so high.


----------

